# Eclipse UML Plugin



## algorismi (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Eclipse Plugin,
welches aus einem vorhandenen Java Code bzw. aus einem vorhandenen Eclipse Projekt
diverse UML Diagramme erzeugen kann.

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?


danke schon mal im voraus,
algorismi


----------



## code404 (14. Okt 2010)

Omondu UML ist klasse (OMONDO - The Live UML Company)
Leider sind es die Preise auch ;-)
In richtig gutes kostenloses ist mir auch noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen :-(


----------



## cz3kit (14. Okt 2010)

Ich kann ObjectAid empfehlen, ist wirklich top.
ObjectAid


----------

